# Tool Gloat!!! Wilmar 2 Ton Engine Crane



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 12, 2013)

I was surfin Craigslist again and found this little beauty.
 it's been sitting in a guy's shed for about 5 years. 
he bought it and never assembled it, a 2 ton engine crane! it has a 8 Ton Ram and booms out half a football field it seems.
of course you can't lift more than 1,000 lbs fully boomed out.





it took about 20 minutes to assemble and feels very sturdy, not bad for $180.
i'll be putting it to use this weekend on my newest shop addition!

thanks for reading!!!


----------



## pjf134 (Jun 13, 2013)

I have been looking for one and about 5 weeks ago found a Excaliber 2 ton foldable with 8 ton ram and a load leveler for $130. That thing is heavy at 260 lbs. thats 100 lbs. more than HF of the same size. CL is a good place for deals some times and was lucky to be the first caller. I can't wait to use it because a friend borrowed it to change his blown engine and should have it back in a day or two.
Paul


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 13, 2013)

$$130!!! wow,
:man:
 you did a lot better than i did ,especially w/ the leveler!!!
i thought all the 2 ton cranes are all about the same,hmmm i was wrong
 i'm considering converting mine to the fold up type, i saw the pictures of the other fold ups, i'd add some strength to the necessary parts and add a couple casters and a few 5/8" pins, it think we can make er' fold up and not loose any strength in the process.


----------



## Ray C (Jun 13, 2013)

Nice!  Doesn't look like it's ever been used!  Good score!


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jun 13, 2013)

Yup, you win so far today. Here is the big reward -- You suck. :lmao::lmao:

 "Billy G"


----------



## Tamper84 (Jun 14, 2013)

Very nice Mike!!! 

Chris


----------



## Rbeckett (Jun 15, 2013)

UD.
It's official....YOU SUCK... Just kidding, that's a great score on the engine crane.  It will really come in handy in the shop when you need to lift something or move a machine.  Just be careful when rigging and avoid cutting your straps on sharp edges.  That is what I used to move my combo machine and will use to set my 9X when it comes home in the next couple of weeks.  So you got a great score, looks like you have a bad case of toolobtainitis.  The only cure is to constantly feed the addiction to lower the fever and clear your thinking.  Unfortunately there is no complete cure, you just manage the disease and try to remain as productive as you can till it takes you to the great tool store in the sky....  Have fun and great score!!!

Bob


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks Bob!!
It's true, i have a bad case of toolobtainitis!!!! I really don't seek or want a cure!!!
i already put the crane to work moving the latest addition to my shop an Index 845 Vertical Mill.
She's a 2,500+ lb behemoth wanting to go back to work. 
i got her into the shop, but i'll have a few days before i can set her into her new workspace.
i have to totally rearrange the shop to incorporate the new love of my life!!!
i made a thread on her "New to Me : Index 845 Vertical Mill" in the Wells-Index heading!

thanks for reading and the replies!!


----------

